# check out my t-reg!!!



## vr6ingrado (Mar 6, 2006)

*check out my t-reg NOW-LOOK!!!*

LOOK AT IT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





















(2Nd PAGE)





































































_Mo








check out the shoes!
_

_Modified by vr6ingrado at 7:08 PM 5-8-2007_

_Modified by vr6ingrado at 6:32 PM 6-3-2007_

_Modified by vr6ingrado at 6:43 PM 6-3-2007_


_Modified by vr6ingrado at 6:45 PM 6-3-2007_


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: check out my t-reg!!! (vr6ingrado)*

Can't wait to see the after photos. Can you post more detail on the coil overs?


----------



## windsor96vr6 (Aug 3, 2005)

Yeah !!!! More info on coilovers ASAP !!!!


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (windsor96vr6)*

OK. who takes pics of their 'whip' from 3 feet away inside their garage with the garage doors closed ?!


----------



## GFSGTI (Jun 11, 2006)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

Same guy that spends money on coilovers for a treg.


----------



## windsor96vr6 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (GFSGTI)*


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (windsor96vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *windsor96vr6* »_









Year, Make and Model of Car Owned 04 *touareag* on 22"


----------



## vr6ingrado (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_OK. who takes pics of their 'whip' from 3 feet away inside their garage with the garage doors closed ?!






































(LAUD). SHUT UP DUNKIE!!!!!












_Modified by vr6ingrado at 12:03 PM 5-9-2007_


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (vr6ingrado)*


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_Year, Make and Model of Car Owned 04 *touareag* on 22" 









Check the back of you're SUV when you wife comes home for the correct spelling.


----------



## windsor96vr6 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_
Year, Make and Model of Car Owned 04 *touareag* on 22" 
























I have a twatrag on 22's. Need some coilovers bad.


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: check out my t-reg!!! (themacnut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *themacnut* »_Can't wait to see the after photos. Can you post more detail on the coil overs?
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## windsor96vr6 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: check out my t-reg!!! (vr6ingrado)*

Bump for coilover info !!!!!
*vr6ingrado* *What coils are these?*


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: check out my t-reg!!! (windsor96vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *windsor96vr6* »_Bump for coilover info !!!!!
*vr6ingrado* *What coils are these?* 


Maybe these: **KW Coilovers - LOWEST Price - FREE Shipping - FREE T-Shirt @ ESE!** 
So the real question is; where is the free t-shirt??


----------



## Bach (Dec 19, 2003)

Bling!!!!!


----------



## windsor96vr6 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: check out my t-reg!!! (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_

Maybe these: **KW Coilovers - LOWEST Price - FREE Shipping - FREE T-Shirt @ ESE!** 
So the real question is; where is the free t-shirt??









I don't think these are the KW's. They wouldn't be painted black like that. It looks like some ground control sleeves or some custom jobs....
Hence my repeated demands for *MORE INFO ON THESE COIL OVERS*








P.S. I might attempt to arrange a group buy on the KW's soon. Guaranteed cheaper than the above mentioned LOWEST PRICE. OF course the better price affords no free t shirt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by windsor96vr6 at 4:28 PM 5-11-2007_


----------



## I8ABUG (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: (GFSGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GFSGTI* »_Same guy that spends money on coilovers for a treg.









Yes...What he said. Coilovers on a Treg....I wonder how the coilovers adjust for offroading?


----------



## windsor96vr6 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (I8ABUG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *I8ABUG* »_
Yes...What he said. Coilovers on a Treg....I wonder how the coilovers adjust for offroading?









For those of us who don't have air suspension or a desire to take our tregs offroad coilovers are a good way to take advantage of the handling abilities of the treg.
which BTW, exceed it's offroad abilities


----------



## vr6ingrado (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: check out my t-reg!!! (windsor96vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *windsor96vr6* »_Bump for coilover info !!!!!
*vr6ingrado* *What coils are these?* 

WHEN I INSTALL THEM AND TEST IT I WILL TELL EVERY HOW TO GET IT . MY WORD!!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by vr6ingrado at 4:20 PM 5-13-2007_


----------



## vr6ingrado (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: check out my t-reg!!! (vr6ingrado)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: check out my t-reg!!! (vr6ingrado)*

vr6ingrado, you bumped your own post. Do you have an update on after pictures?


----------



## windsor96vr6 (Aug 3, 2005)

BUMP FOR INFO !!!!


----------



## GFSGTI (Jun 11, 2006)

*Re: (windsor96vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *windsor96vr6* »_
For those of us who don't have air suspension or a desire to take our tregs offroad coilovers are a good way to take advantage of the handling abilities of the treg.
which BTW, exceed it's offroad abilities 

That's just silly. It's an SUV. If you think the Treg, or any decent SUV, can handle better than go off road, you've never driven a vehicle that can handle. If you wanna drop your Treg in the weeds cause it looks cool, fine. But don't try to justify what is a cosmetic mod on these cars by touting it's handling. You aren't even getting into the handling benefit of c/os unless you are corner balancing and you wouldn't do that on a street car anyways.


----------



## windsor96vr6 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (GFSGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GFSGTI* »_
That's just silly. It's an SUV. If you think the Treg, or any decent SUV, can handle better than go off road, you've never driven a vehicle that can handle. If you wanna drop your Treg in the weeds cause it looks cool, fine. But don't try to justify what is a cosmetic mod on these cars by touting it's handling. You aren't even getting into the handling benefit of c/os unless you are corner balancing and you wouldn't do that on a street car anyways.

I won't e fight with you because it is retarded, and by what you wrote it is obvious you are an idiot. Since I am not an idiot I would be stepping down to your level where I have no experience. Which means I would most certainly lose.
It is obvious based on the design of the suspension that the t reg is more capable on road than off. 
It is also obvious that coil overs, especially those with adjustable rebound and dampening would "out handle" a stock steel suspension. 
Corner balancing would MAXIMISE the benefit of the c/o'ers. Doesn't mean without corner balancing handling will be worse.
Did I mention they get rid of unsightly wheel gap? Sweet extra advantage. and "dial in" personal ride quality. Add some TT cayenne bars and on ramps and canyons (the paved ones) become a little more fun. 
The treg is pretty good off road. Compared to an old cj 5 , or FJ, or other straight axle vehicle it sucks. It handles pretty good too. Compared to a carrera gt, or enzo ferrari it sucks.
But I still believe it handles better than it off roads. 
And I won't even get into how recockulous it is to take a $50,000+ BRAND NEW vehicle "off roading". 
Must feel freaking great to scratch your nice paint up on branches, dent your rockers on boulders, and permanently stain and cake the entire belly and wheel wells with mud. And when you get stuck in the mud and have to wait for a true offroader to bring his winch equipped vehicle to drag you out... Seeing all of that mud ground into your "luxurious" interior must be the literal icing on the cake http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








P.S. I have driven my fair share of cars that handle. And for a 5500 lb "suv" the t rex has some skills. Handles better than my macpherson strut gti vr6.


_Modified by windsor96vr6 at 1:30 PM 5-25-2007_


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (windsor96vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *windsor96vr6* »_
I won't e fight with you because it is retarded, and by what you wrote it is obvious you are an idiot. Since I am not an idiot I would be stepping down to your level where I have no experience. Which means I would most certainly lose.
It is obvious based on the design of the suspension that the t reg is more capable on road than off. 
It is also obvious that coil overs, especially those with adjustable rebound and dampening would "out handle" a stock steel suspension. 
Corner balancing would MAXIMISE the benefit of the c/o'ers. Doesn't mean without corner balancing handling will be worse.
Did I mention they get rid of unsightly wheel gap? Sweet extra advantage. and "dial in" personal ride quality. Add some TT cayenne bars and on ramps and canyons (the paved ones) become a little more fun. 
The treg is pretty good off road. Compared to an old cj 5 , or FJ, or other straight axle vehicle it sucks. It handles pretty good too. Compared to a carrera gt, or enzo ferrari it sucks.
But I still believe it handles better than it off roads. 
And I won't even get into how recockulous it is to take a $50,000+ BRAND NEW vehicle "off roading". 
Must feel freaking great to scratch your nice paint up on branches, dent your rockers on boulders, and permanently stain and cake the entire belly and wheel wells with mud. And when you get stuck in the mud and have to wait for a true offroader to bring his winch equipped vehicle to drag you out... Seeing all of that mud ground into your "luxurious" interior must be the literal icing on the cake http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








P.S. I have driven my fair share of cars that handle. And for a 5500 lb "suv" the t rex has some skills. Handles better than my macpherson strut gti vr6.

_Modified by windsor96vr6 at 1:30 PM 5-25-2007_

Just the obvious flaws in your rant:
"I won't e fight with you because it is retarded, and by what you wrote it is obvious you are an idiot."
Name calling is inappropriate in this forum. Even though your insults were not aimed at me, personally, as an uncle of a developmetally delayed neice I take offense at your fast and loose language.
"It is obvious based on the design of the suspension that the t reg is more capable on road than off."
You may be confused (more evidence of this confusion later). In my opinion the Touareg suspensions (both steel and air) are factory set up to be an acceptable compromise between good onroad performance and good offroad performance. If one were to push the limits of the Touareg in both environments, the offroad performance would be better than the onroad performance.
"Did I mention they get rid of unsightly wheel gap? Sweet extra advantage. and "dial in" personal ride quality. Add some TT cayenne bars and on ramps and canyons (the paved ones) become a little more fun. "
The lowering of a steel suspension Touareg diminishes offroad performance and throws the steel suspension out of spec. You may get back some of the reliability and tire wear with a new alignment, but that could prove problematic. And here's more evidence of your confusion: The Cayenne TT anti-sway bars will not fit on a steel suspension Touareg, they will only fit on a Touareg with air suspension.
"But I still believe it handles better than it off roads."
Based on some of your comments which follow, I can only infer that you do not have a lot of experience offroading in a Touareg, I have. You are welcome to your opinion, mine differs.
"And I won't even get into how recockulous it is to take a $50,000+ BRAND NEW vehicle "off roading".
I do it all the time. And again, I do not appreciate your weak attempt at vulgar invective.
"Must feel freaking great to scratch your nice paint up on branches, dent your rockers on boulders, and permanently stain and cake the entire belly and wheel wells with mud. And when you get stuck in the mud and have to wait for a true offroader to bring his winch equipped vehicle to drag you out... Seeing all of that mud ground into your "luxurious" interior must be the literal icing on the cake http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







"
If you had more experience with either luxury automobiles or offroading you would realize the inanity of this statement.
P.S. I also find offensive your reference in your user name box to the left of your posts to the Touareg as a "tw*trag."
Sorry, folks - I couldn't resist


----------



## Peter (Sep 19, 1999)

*Re:*

Enough with the name calling. Either keep the thread civil or don't post.


----------



## windsor96vr6 (Aug 3, 2005)

didn't the cayenne run the nurmburgring faster than a wrx ? 
If you were building an suv with an emphasis on off roading would you use the same design vw/ porsche did? would you give it skid plates? 
If you can off road your touareg and not care about the potential for serious damage, more power to you.
I grew up in VA with a lot of off roading buddies, and they were always breaking something. 
By off road I mean over the river and through the woods, in big mud pits, climbing narrow steep slippery tree lined hills.
not driving on some gravel fire roads.
My reply was aimed at people like you Henna, who always criticise people who want more "sport" in thier SUV. 
Just because it can go off road or tow 8,000 lbs doesn't mean everyone wants to.
Some of us enjoy a tighter, firmer ride with a nice stance. 
yet everytime someone posts "look at my 22"s " it's a safe bet you will chime in with your "way to ruin a good suv" crap.
Can't wait for the update vr6ing !!!!


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (windsor96vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *windsor96vr6* »_
My reply was aimed at people like you Henna, who always criticise people who want more "sport" in thier SUV. 


I'm flattered








Actually, I'm pretty libertarian in my views concerning mods to the Touareg. You are free to mod your ride however you want. Just don't try to convince me you've turned your Touareg into a road race winner


----------



## GFSGTI (Jun 11, 2006)

*Re: (henna gaijin)*

I'll make my previous post simpler to understand: coilovers on a SUV is lipstick on a pig.


----------



## vr6ingrado (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: check out my t-reg!!! (vr6ingrado)*

looks beautiful, wait till i post some picture! Some of you haters will be amazed...


----------



## windsor96vr6 (Aug 3, 2005)

the suspense is killing me.
bump for the 411 on these coils


----------



## NickM (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: (windsor96vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *windsor96vr6* »_
And I won't even get into how recockulous it is to take a $50,000+ BRAND NEW vehicle "off roading". 
_Modified by windsor96vr6 at 1:30 PM 5-25-2007_

Actually most SUVs and good ol pickup trucks that are actually capable of any offroading tend to cost $50 grand...its pretty normal and has been that way for a long time. Yes that "piece of crap" chev diesel pickup idling beside you at the traffic light with the bed full of contractor gear and muck all over actually costs $50 big ones.
I didn't hesitate to take my brand new V8 offroad...if I wanted something that handles well on road only and is fast I would have bought an Audi S4, not a Touareg.
But to each his own.....


----------



## windsor96vr6 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (NickM)*

shouldn't even bother responding BUT

_Quote, originally posted by *NickM* »_
Actually most SUVs and good ol pickup trucks that are actually capable of any offroading tend to cost $50 grand...its pretty normal and has been that way for a long time. Yes that "piece of crap" chev diesel pickup idling beside you at the traffic light with the bed full of contractor gear and muck all over actually costs $50 big ones.
I didn't hesitate to take my brand new V8 offroad...if I wanted something that handles well on road only and is fast I would have bought an Audi S4, not a Touareg.
But to each his own.....

I'm not talking about those crappy chev and ford trucks.... I'm talking about straight front axle old beasts like pre-83 toyota trucks, old fj's, cj5's, 70's broncos, etc.
Congrats on being "baller status" and being able to take your 50,000 worth of truck "off roading"...
I doubt you are REALLY off roading. Real offroading requires skid plates, winches, etc. you know the stuff your badd azz touareg mud bogger doesn't have.
I have a syncro golf vr6 that I am building for "going fast" not rs4 fast but fast enough. I actually own the t reg because I can use the extra cargo space... I was going to go S4 or S8 but realized it wasn't anymore capable of carrying stuff for my business than my gti or golf 4 door.
And after renting a touareg at x mas for a drive to see the folks in Vegas, I was most impressed with it's sporty handling. Couldn't believe a jacked up 4wd suv could carve up the roads like this did. And since my preference is a tight suspension, great brakes, and decent power, it fits the bill. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Go rock climb and mud bogging if you like. Just don't tell us that handling isn't as capable or more so than off roading in regards to the t reg.


----------



## NickM (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: (windsor96vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *windsor96vr6* »_
I'm not talking about those crappy chev and ford trucks.... I'm talking about straight front axle old beasts like pre-83 toyota trucks, old fj's, cj5's, 70's broncos, etc.
Congrats on being "baller status" and being able to take your 50,000 worth of truck "off roading"...
I doubt you are REALLY off roading. Real offroading requires skid plates, winches, etc. you know the stuff your badd azz touareg mud bogger doesn't have.
Go rock climb and mud bogging if you like. Just don't tell us that handling isn't as capable or more so than off roading in regards to the t reg.

I have no idea what baller status means but I think you are confusing off roading with rock climbing/mud bogging. both of the latter are specialized and specific off road activities. REAL off roading involves being able to make it through 10 miles of non paved logging roads and fields to my cottage. REAL off roading means being able to go down a loamy dirt road after a rainfall. REAL offroading is anything that does not involve pavement which requires a) all wheel drive b) ground clearance and c) a vehicle built durable enough that can withstand the abuse. REAL off roading is anything where there is no road. REAL off roading is anything the person doing the offroading deems it to be.
What you are talking about (mud bogging/rock climbing) is for specialized custom vehicles, this is not the only form of offroading....The Touareg is much more capable in many situations than these specialized vehicles ie: steep downhill on a very loose surface - sideways accross a very steep incline - uphill on a loose surface. and much less capable in others (ie: 3 feet of mud, climbing exceptionally large boulders).
As for the on road handling I made no reference to the Touaregs ability...I quite like the on road handling a LOT, its very much like a luxury sedan....impressive for something this big and heavy. Its no sports sedan though and unless you've got a tire sponsorship, probably a bit expensive to drive a 5300lb vehicle in a spirited fashion.
Hey man I'm glad you like it, and that's cool...but there are shades of grey in this world. Coilovers/big sticky tires is one extreme - mud bogging and rock climbing are another...you are missing the whole spectrum in between.



_Modified by NickM at 4:00 PM 6-2-2007_


----------



## windsor96vr6 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (NickM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NickM* »_
Hey man I'm glad you like it, and that's cool...but there are shades of grey in this world. Coilovers/big sticky tires is one extreme - mud bogging and rock climbing are another...you are missing the whole spectrum in between.
_Modified by NickM at 4:00 PM 6-2-2007_

Not really. I understand that rock crawling and mud bogging are a specific focus. But it is still easy to scratch the paint and scrape bottom in your prefered method of off roading (lets consider it lite duty







And old logging roads have tons of mud, and stumps, etc. The chance of breaking stuff runs pretty high.

My original "issue" was with these people who jump in any thread that mentions lowering, 22's etc. and say "way to ruin a perfectly good truck/suv"/ those who don't offroad (have yet to find a logging road in huntington beach







) could easily argue the other side. Yet I have NEVER seen an on roader jump in a 4x4 ing my t reg post and say it was "dumb".

p.s. For those of us without air suspension, coil overs are the best option compared to lowering springs. I have like 5 inches of fender gap w/22's. looks horrible.Lowering springs give a small amouunt of drop. Also having adjustable rebound/dampening allows you to dial in what you consider comfortable. I have bilstien pss9's on my gti, and I am spoiled by the adjustability.
ANd with coil overs, I could raise them up and throw the stock 18's on if I ever wanted to go off roading.
not trying to argue, just pisses me off when people trash others mod choices b/c they don't like it.
If you don't like 22's and lowering, don't read the threads. or throw in your two cents that no one wanted anyways.

And you can't deny that the HPA touareg and the w12 are sleek sporty looking rides. just like a cayenne tt
peace http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tregged (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: (windsor96vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *windsor96vr6* »_
not trying to argue, just pisses me off when people trash others mod choices b/c they don't like it.


What do you think your doing???? Spouting how crazy it is to take your $50k vehicle offroading is trashing those of us who actually use our Touareg as it was intended.
If your wanted a sport car, you should have bought one, or at least considered a Cayenne, since it seems that's what you really wanted anyway. 
Right now, my Touareg handles nicely for it's weight and size, does very well off pavement, and cruises very smoothly. I would hate to see how messed up the ride would be on your luxo SUV after screwing up the suspension geometry by throwing on 22's w/ SUPER skinny sidewalls, and lowering it with c/o's.
But, I degress, it's your ride and you should do whatever you want to it. But this is a public forum, and not everyone in the world will agree with you, and many will reply negatively and positively. Fact of life. Get over it, and move on. 
It's funny all this reminds me of the rice burners my wife and I use to see when we lived in California. She used to call them spaceships. Boy, I hope that never happens with Touaregs.


----------



## Tregged (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: (windsor96vr6)*

What are you, 10 years old.







The only way you think you can get your point across is use profane language, and call people names. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Look, it's obvious you're young and clueless. I think the majority of posters here will agree its fine to argue a point, but to blast off at the mouth like you have is unacceptable, and I believe you have been by warned by moderators in the past. You might try READING THE FULL THREAD yourself, to see what I'm talking about.








I won't argue with you past this post since it's clear you are not capable of intelligent conversation.
So, blast away, I won't returning to this post to read it anyway.
Cheers


----------



## NickM (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: (windsor96vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *windsor96vr6* »_
My original "issue" was with these people who jump in any thread that mentions lowering, 22's etc. and say "way to ruin a perfectly good truck/suv"/ ...<<SINP>>>
not trying to argue, just pisses me off when people trash others mod choices b/c they don't like it.


Interesting, I only responded to you saying:

_Quote, originally posted by *windsor96vr6* »_
"And I won't even get into how recockulous it is to take a $50,000+ BRAND NEW vehicle "off roading". 


By saying its very common for vehicles that are off road capable to cost $50K plus, Its also quite normal and common for many of the owners here to do all kinds of offroading depending on the terrain where we live.
When I read the post completey not a single person has made fun of you/name called/ or done anything other than say:
1. The Touareg is fast and is a fine road machine
2. Many people have bought Touaregs for their offroad/towing capability, and don't understand why anyone would want to lower it.
I think the response people would expect is something along the lines of: "I like the way the Touareg looks, rides and handles, I really wanted to improve my handling since I do zero offroad time, and by the way here are some photos of the finished product.
With a statement like that people may still not agree (that's OK), but at least they understand.
my 2 cents, YMMV.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6ingrado (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: check out my t-reg!!! (vr6ingrado)*

let me know what you think! 











































































































_Modified by vr6ingrado at 6:24 PM 6-3-2007_

_Modified by vr6ingrado at 6:49 PM 6-3-2007_

_Modified by vr6ingrado at 8:24 PM 6-3-2007_


_Modified by vr6ingrado at 8:10 PM 6-4-2007_


----------



## vr6ingrado (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: check out my t-reg NOW-LOOK!!! (vr6ingrado)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: check out my t-reg NOW-LOOK!!! (vr6ingrado)*

Only do the rears? Must look a little odd going down the road.


----------



## biorig (May 9, 2007)

*Re: check out my t-reg!!! (vr6ingrado)*

Looks nice. But what I want to know is how on earth you get your OTHER car in and out of the garage. THAT'S what I want to see the video of!


----------



## tbroadbent (Jan 4, 2005)

The banter back and forth just go to show how nice the VW Touareg is for both road and offroad driving. Thats why I like it anyway because I do both. Serious offroaders were in Mexico this weekend messing up their Million $$ trophy trucks and VW Touaregs!!
But I do like the coil-over shocks you put on, but I myself would like a little more tire on the wheel. Let us know what difference it made in handeling. 
cheers


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: check out my t-reg!!! (vr6ingrado)*

















Are these just coilover perch sleaves?
because those pics have the factory springs w/ threaded perches.
im assuming stock shocks also?


----------



## handi2 (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: check out my t-reg!!! (vdubed)*

vdubed.....I think you are right http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: check out my t-reg!!! (vdubed)*

yeah all the bickeing back and forth is lame.
its like all the autoX guys that say VW arent made to go in a straight line and it doesnt take skill.






















Be thankful that people are exploring more ways to modify the Touareg, and showing/making and/or getting companys to make more options for our rides. You can only put so many OZ caynons and terra grappers on before they all start looking the same.
I applaud him for doing something different http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
just as long as it all aligns right, without a crazy camber kit, and is safe and durable.
and if it uses stock springs then towing shouldnt be a problem. and if it sags down you can raise it up in the rear!


----------



## GFSGTI (Jun 11, 2006)

*Re: check out my t-reg!!! (vdubed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubed* »_yeah all the bickeing back and forth is lame.
its like all the autoX guys that say VW arent made to go in a straight line and it doesnt take skill.























VWs can go fast in a straight line AND it takes skill to do so? That's sillier than a t'reg with coilovers!








How's the baby, Rich? Congrats to you and Katie!


----------



## NickM (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: check out my t-reg!!! (vr6ingrado)*

Looks neat.
spectacular parking job on the Corrado btw.


----------



## vr6ingrado (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: check out my t-reg!!! (vdubed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubed* »_
















Are these just coilover perch sleaves?
because those pics have the factory springs w/ threaded perches.
im assuming stock shocks also?









came to my house and check for your self.


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: check out my t-reg!!! (vr6ingrado)*

vr6ingrado, how about some pictures of the fronts, and full side of the car, and some info. on the coilovers.


----------



## vr6ingrado (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: check out my t-reg!!! (NickM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NickM* »_Looks neat.
spectacular parking job on the Corrado btw.

Takes lot of skills.


----------



## vr6ingrado (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: check out my t-reg NOW-LOOK!!! (vr6ingrado)*

I will meet all of you in waterfest and i will sell 2 set of this ajust sruts and springs.


----------



## windsor96vr6 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: check out my t-reg!!! (themacnut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *themacnut* »_vr6ingrado, how about some pictures of the fronts, and full side of the car, and some info. on the coilovers.

X2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: check out my t-reg!!! (GFSGTI)*

we are doing good! he is living the life eats,sleeps and someone changes his diapers!lol








Why are you so vauge with your set up?








how are you going to sell these at waterfest when noone knows what it is?
those springs have the factory marks on them.
are they homebrewed? im not tring to bash but, we need more info.


----------



## xd45 (Jun 7, 2007)

your touareg is hot. what's the size and name of the rims. what size tires you have on it


----------



## smithjss (Jan 8, 2007)

That's just silly. Why not buy a honda civic or something if your gonna do that business. 
It's almost like seeing an 80's model caprice classic with the giant tires and wheels underneath. You know the ones...


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: (smithjss)*









funny thing is that car has more ground clearance that a touareg with the air suspension all the way up!!!








YUP hpa should just go out and buy a civic


















_Modified by vdubed at 9:54 AM 6-7-2007_


----------



## xd45 (Jun 7, 2007)

do anyone know what kind and size of the rims and tires vr6ingrado have on his touareg


----------



## vr6ingrado (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: check out my t-reg NOW-LOOK!!! (vr6ingrado)*

HERE IS SOME MORE PICTURE OF MY WHIP!


----------



## xd45 (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: (xd45)*

we're all in this togther, stop being so tight. you live in a worcester MA. i live in columbia, md. share the love man


----------



## windsor96vr6 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (xd45)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xd45* »_we're all in this togther, stop being so tight. you live in a worcester MA. i live in columbia, md. share the love man

X2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Looks good, now quit being a tight ass an tell us how you did this.
When it was mentioned these were coilover sleeves, you denied it. So if not what are they? and it looks lowered about 5 inches, how is the ride? did you have to modify the bumpstops?
i don't like chrome rims, but they look good on your treg http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## garibaldo (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: check out my t-reg NOW-LOOK!!! (vr6ingrado)*

Another way of being less tight is by taking a picture of your WHIP when it is outside of the garage.










_Modified by garibaldo at 9:24 AM 6-12-2007_


----------



## goodkup27 (Sep 18, 2006)

Dammmmm It super coolllll very like it, need more out door pic pleassss 
good job


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: check out my t-reg NOW-LOOK!!! (vr6ingrado)*

ok now we need more than garage pics!
and more info on the setup!
alignment specs! anything special for camber?


----------



## xd45 (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: check out my t-reg NOW-LOOK!!! (vdubed)*

He's not going to answer any of our questions. He's acting .............. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## xd45 (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: (xd45)*

no response


----------



## windsor96vr6 (Aug 3, 2005)

Not gonna share your "secret" ? Il agree with everyone else and call it coil over sleeves, ala ground control.
Funny how you are going to have two sets for sale, like anyone is going to by something without knowing how it was done, and with no warranty, etc.
Good luck with your sales bro. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## ColmaFD (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: (windsor96vr6)*

Beautiful. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tr.:R (May 5, 2007)

i think it looks hot. nice job.


----------



## miraclewhips (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: check out my t-reg!!! (vr6ingrado)*



vr6ingrado said:


> let me know what you think!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## garibaldo (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: check out my t-reg!!! (miraclewhips)*


_Quote, originally posted by *miraclewhips* »_ I knew your were legit when I spotted that sexy arse lurking in the back of the garage. I know how you got the Rado in that tight spot...... I Spy the tool used in the picture at 3 oclock!









Here's one stiff saying, dude lay off the crack pipe. I think you're speaking in code. "The rain in spain stays mainly in the plain, Eagle has landed!"


----------



## miraclewhips (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: check out my t-reg!!! (garibaldo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *garibaldo* »_
Here's one stiff saying, dude lay off the crack pipe. I think you're speaking in code. "The rain in spain stays mainly in the plain, Eagle has landed!"

Well, the chair is against the wall, John has a long moustache, and as always the blacker the berry, the sweeter the juice.


----------



## Munky (Jun 16, 2002)

*Re: check out my t-reg!!! (miraclewhips)*

the raven is on the fence in the back of the yard.
Not a bg fan of 22's, but I must say your truck looks great - very impressed.


----------



## xd45 (Jun 7, 2007)

name the wheels man


----------



## xd45 (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: check out my t-reg!!! (miraclewhips)*

how much for the rims


----------



## vr6ingrado (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: check out my t-reg!!! (xd45)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xd45* »_how much for the rims

My custom made rim i paid with tire 5,750, includeing lug nuts.










_Modified by vr6ingrado at 3:10 AM 8-1-2007_


----------



## xd45 (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: check out my t-reg!!! (vr6ingrado)*

name of custom wheel maker


----------



## windsor96vr6 (Aug 3, 2005)

BUMP!?! You gonna share your "secret" with us yet?


----------



## 03slvrstoned (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (windsor96vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *windsor96vr6* »_BUMP!?! You gonna share your "secret" with us yet?








 
X2 
Whats the deal here? I mean 3800 for a set of K&W V3's or what you have going on there. That **** looks HOT frrom the back end shot.


----------



## windsor96vr6 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (03slvrstoned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03slvrstoned* »_ 
X2 
Whats the deal here? I mean 3800 for a set of K&W V3's or what you have going on there. That **** looks HOT from the back end shot. 

I can get the kw's for about 2600. Was waiting to see if this guy was gonna be a true VW enthusiast and share his knowledge.... Guess not. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
I must be old school, b/c part of the joy of customizing vw's for me has always been the way everyone shared their secrets and knowledge with others. It feels good to help out a fellow dubber.
Guess these new kids are haters... Oh well, maybe we should put together a group buy on the KW's. The 5 inches of wheel gap w/22's is killing me. I have a set of H&R springs brand new in the box, but have waited to install them b/c i know i'll be disappointed


----------



## vr6ingrado (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (windsor96vr6)*

get me some syncro parts for my corrado and i will get you that for less half price then kw coilovers.







Or $1200. [email protected]
Email me if you want one









_Modified by vr6ingrado at 5:50 PM 9-9-2007_


_Modified by vr6ingrado at 5:52 PM 9-9-2007_


----------



## windsor96vr6 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (vr6ingrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6ingrado* »_get me some syncro parts for my corrado and i will get you that for less half price then kw coilovers.







Or $1200. [email protected]
Email me if you want one









Again, I wouldn't "pay" you $1200.00 for this mod without knowing what components are used, or modified. 
Actually, I have enough experience with fabrication and modifying cars that I would rather "build" this kit myself. Buying some "kit" for $1200.00 bucks with no idea how it was put together isn't going to happen. I imagine paying that much and having a rough riding, crappy handling, suspension that blows out after a few weeks on these LA streets. No thanks.
What is the big deal with explaining how you put this together? Maybe your "coilover sleeves" with h&r or eibach springs would "perform" better than with stock springs. By perform I mean handling as well as ride.....
P.S. 
If you want to do a syncro conversion and need parts why don't you step up and share your info? 
Syncro converters/owners are usually willing to share info/secrets without all the "rub my back, I'll rub yours" b.s.
So go ahead and complete this thread by sharing the "secrets" of your "mod" with the rest of us, and I will be more than happy to help you find anything you need for the syncro conversion.


----------



## vr6ingrado (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (windsor96vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *windsor96vr6* »_
Again, I wouldn't "pay" you $1200.00 for this mod without knowing what components are used, or modified. 
Actually, I have enough experience with fabrication and modifying cars that I would rather "build" this kit myself. Buying some "kit" for $1200.00 bucks with no idea how it was put together isn't going to happen. I imagine paying that much and having a rough riding, crappy handling, suspension that blows out after a few weeks on these LA streets. No thanks.
What is the big deal with explaining how you put this together? Maybe your "coilover sleeves" with h&r or eibach springs would "perform" better than with stock springs. By perform I mean handling as well as ride.....
P.S. 
If you want to do a syncro conversion and need parts why don't you step up and share your info? 
Syncro converters/owners are usually willing to share info/secrets without all the "rub my back, I'll rub yours" b.s.
So go ahead and complete this thread by sharing the "secrets" of your "mod" with the rest of us, and I will be more than happy to help you find anything you need for the syncro conversion.








buissness is buissness! good luck builting it yourself....


----------



## windsor96vr6 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (vr6ingrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6ingrado* »_buissness is buissness! good luck builting it yourself....
























Good luck with your syncro quest.....
And I suggest some English classes. If your spelling ability is any indication of your overall intelligence level, not buying anything from you is probably a wise decision.
On second thought, Business is Business. Send me some of your "ghettovers" and $12,000 usd. for EVERYTHING you need to go syncro http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif








/end thread


----------



## vr6ingrado (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (windsor96vr6)*








when you are ready to do "business" then come talk to me other wise dont wast my time. and the price for you just increased another 200 dollars 1400 just for you.


----------



## GBGTI (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: (vr6ingrado)*

Well I think this thread is just about done


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (GBGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GBGTI* »_Well I think this thread is just about done










Yep


----------

